# Trip :)



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah well wed. is when I am leaving on my trip to Florida.... Well more like Universal studios, Animal Kingdom and Dolphin Cove.... Yeah I am swiming with the dolphins. All week I had to clean and prepar.... Figures lol... And got yelled at over the little things and they forget I personally do not care because I don't care but all well. Anyway yep I am going away for a week so I will not be back till Wed. of next week or maybe Tues. I forget exactly when lol... Anyway if I am not on tommorow I will see you guys around.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Safe Journey and Bon Voyage! Lot of rain down here right now, don't know how that's going to affect your stay.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

All well half the time I wouldn't mind the rain lol... Plus getting out of Jersey and Philidelphia would be great for me.... Jersey is boring and Philly has way to much going on at once (well insept at night).


----------

